
Ask HN: Someone published an app that publishes their expenses - kumarski
It was a blog that they published on hackernews it was sometime in the past 60 days where they published everything they&#x27;ve purchased in daily expenses.
======
satvikpendem
My friend runs this.

[https://watchmespendmoney.com](https://watchmespendmoney.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23773329](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23773329)

------
ta17711771
Isn't that Venmo?

